# Bachmann K-27 gets the CR treatment...



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Installation:*  Bachmann K-27
*Description:*  G-Scale Locomotive Installation


*Features Include:  *This is an installation we did for Paul Heiberger in the tender of his Bachmann K-27 locomotive. 


*Products Installed: * 
Cordless Renovations, CR-1090 18V GP 4/5AF4500mah Nimh Battery-Pack.
Cordless Renovations, MC1A PCB Nimh Smart Charger.
Aristocraft Revolution, CRE57000.
Phoenix Sound Systems, P8 Sound Card.
PUI Speakers, 10W @ 8ohm, Frequency Range: 120Hz ~ 17kHz, Dimensions: 77mm L x 77mm W x 44mm H.
Cordless Renovations, Control Panel: DPDT Switch (Run/Off/Charge) with Charge LED, 2.1mm DC Power Jack, SPST Phoenix Volume Control & Programmer Input along with the Revolution Link Button.






 
















 
Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC - http://www.cordlessrenovations.com/ 
RCS America - http://www.remotecontrolsystems.com/


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Buchmann K-27 gets the CR treatment...*

"Buchmann" ?


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Fixed... 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America 

http://www.cordlessrenovations.com/ 
http://www.remotecontrolsystems.com/


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice clean install Rick.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Jim, 

I don't normally do installations and refer our customers to either Robert Buck, from G-Scale Installations...Don Sweet, from RCS of New England...or Dave Goodson, from NWRCS. But, Paul twisted my arm and I decided to do this one for him. 

We will continue to upload our installation designs for your viewing pleasure at www.cordlessrenovations.com, www.remotecontrolsystems.com, or www.gscaleinstallations.com. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

That is an awesome job. Thanks for posting it. Keep posting. Some of us actually learn something just by looking at pictures. Thanks!


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Theoris, 

We'll do and thanks for the compliments. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------

